# redneck



## ortiza

Ya se que han discutido este termino en el contexto anglo. Pero, independientemente de su origen historico, cual seria una correspondencia en espanol? como le llaman ustedes a sus propios rednecks?


----------



## belén

Aquí en España de bote pronto se me ocurre "paleto", pero seguro que cada región del país tendrá además sus palabras específicas.

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico sería un "jíbaro", pero su talante no es igual al del 'redneck' norteamericano. El jíbaro puertorriqueño es una persona más bien mansa, de ánimo tranquilo y hospitalaria. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## burt81356

¿Qué tal "palurdo/a"?


----------



## asm

NO sé si podemos decir que en nuestros paises hay "rednecks", pero en Mexico se usa una palabra muy despectiva; para muchos es "normal" y la usan a diario para denigrar a las personas y crear una barrera discriminatoria. La palabra es "NACO" y la popularizo mucho un comico llamado Luis de Alva en los 80's.







			
				ortiza said:
			
		

> Ya se que han discutido este termino en el contexto anglo. Pero, independientemente de su origen historico, cual seria una correspondencia en espanol? como le llaman ustedes a sus propios rednecks?


----------



## ortiza

asm said:
			
		

> NO sé si podemos decir que en nuestros paises hay "rednecks", pero en Mexico se usa una palabra muy despectiva; para muchos es "normal" y la usan a diario para denigrar a las personas y crear una barrera discriminatoria. La palabra es "NACO" y la popularizo mucho un comico llamado Luis de Alva en los 80's.



Que comico! Naco es el nombre de un barrio muy prestigioso en Santo Domingo.


----------



## asm

Pues si un presigioso habitante de ese prestigioso barrio va a nuestro prestigioso Mexico, le sugiero que no diga: soy "naco", porque todo el prestigio no le va a ser suficiente para la "burla" que se va a llevar  

Que curioso es nuestro idioma no? (o seremos nosotros los curiosos?)



			
				ortiza said:
			
		

> Que comico! Naco es el nombre de un barrio muy prestigioso en Santo Domingo.


----------



## mzg

Hi

Question about the meaning of REDNECK

Yo pensaba que un redneck unía la idea de ser "paleto, palurdo,patán" que creo corresponde en inglés a : bumkin or yokel, con la idea de ser de baja clase obrera (opuesto a whitecollar worker)

Es decir un yokel and bluecollar  worker en la misma expresión. Si esto es así, y pido que me lo confirméis, la traducción por paleto es parcial. Estoy pensado en una que corresponda pero antes de romperme la cabeza espero que me digáis si estoy en lo cierto.
 Un saludo


----------



## ortiza

mzg said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Question about the meaning of REDNECK
> 
> pido que me lo confirméis, la traducción por paleto es parcial. Estoy pensado en una que corresponda pero antes de romperme la cabeza espero que me digáis si estoy en lo cierto.
> Un saludo



Para mi, es una persona que sea intolerante, prejuiciada, racista, homofoba, etc., independientemente de su nivel social y economico. Por lo menos, eso es lo que a mi me interesaria discutir; no si bebe mucha cerveza o si se casa con el primo (aunque no estoy de acuerdo, los primos se primen decimos por aqui, lo de casarse entre familia se hace, o se hacia, pero por otras razones)

Ya se que es algo muy del norte, pero todos tenemos nuestros "rednecks", no?
Yo no puedo pensar en una expresion "dominicana" para ellos, y eso se debe a que no hay concientizacion sobre eso, diria que es una actitud mas bien aceptada. Hasta ahora, por lo que ustedes han sugerido, la que mas apropiada, o quizas universal, me parece es "patan".


----------



## ortiza

le sugiero que no diga: soy "naco", porque todo el prestigio no le va a ser suficiente para la "burla" que se va a llevar  

Que curioso es nuestro idioma no? (o seremos nosotros los curiosos?)[/QUOTE]

Ellos diran que son del naco, todavia les caeran a palos por alla?


----------



## begoña fernandez

En España se traduce como campesino y por derivación paleto, palurdo. Pero sería absurdo pensar que los campesinos son paletos o palurdos. 

Yo creo que es una palabra de origen americano donde a los campesinos se les llama redneck por el color de su cuello - quemado -  debido al trabajo en el campo.
Quizás los habitantes de las ciudades nos hemos querido dar importancia y hemos dado la connotación de paletos, palurdos a los rednecks.

Saludos
BF


----------



## cristóbal

Nunca he considerado *yo* que "redneck" sea una palabra así de despectiva como tu la describes.  Más bien *creo* que tu descripción pertenece a quizás "bigot" o para ir aún más lejos "redneck bigot".

No digo que "redneck" no sea una palabra despectiva, pero no veo las cosas tan blancas y negras con respecto a este tema. 
Yo guardo un "respeto" por ellos a lo mejor porque vengo de una parte donde abundan... De todas formas, creo que tu descripción sí se utiliza pero a mí no me gusta y si yo digo "redneck" eso no es la información que quiero transferir.  



			
				ortiza said:
			
		

> Para mi, es una persona que sea intolerante, prejuiciada, racista, homofoba, etc., independientemente de su nivel social y economico. Por lo menos, eso es lo que a mi me interesaria discutir; no si bebe mucha cerveza o si se casa con el primo (aunque no estoy de acuerdo, los primos se primen decimos por aqui, lo de casarse entre familia se hace, o se hacia, pero por otras razones)
> 
> Ya se que es algo muy del norte, pero todos tenemos nuestros "rednecks", no?
> Yo no puedo pensar en una expresion "dominicana" para ellos, y eso se debe a que no hay concientizacion sobre eso, diria que es una actitud mas bien aceptada. Hasta ahora, por lo que ustedes han sugerido, la que mas apropiada, o quizas universal, me parece es "patan".


----------



## ortiza

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Nunca he considerado *yo* que "redneck" sea una palabra así de despectiva como tu la describes.  Más bien *creo* que tu descripción pertenece a quizás "bigot" o para ir aún más lejos "redneck bigot".



Cristobal,

Excusame si te hice sentir mal, no fue mi intencion. Quizas es sido un poco severa en mi descripcion, lo que pasa es que estoy viviendo en el sur de los Estados Unidos y ya te podras imaginar. Si, creo que a los que describo pueden llamarseles "rednecks, pero no todos los "rednecks" son del modo que los describo. Ademas, hay varios tipos de personas que, por ignorancia, son o piensan de cierta forma, y para nada los culpo porque son un producto de cierto sistema o sociedad, ellos ni siquiera se dan cuenta. Bueno, ahora no se si seguimos en el tema o no


----------



## cristóbal

ortiza said:
			
		

> Cristobal,
> 
> Excusame si te hice sentir mal, no fue mi intencion. Quizas es sido un poco severa en mi descripcion, lo que pasa es que estoy viviendo en el sur de los Estados Unidos y ya te podras imaginar. Si, creo que a los que describo pueden llamarseles "rednecks, pero no todos los "rednecks" son del modo que los describo. Ademas, hay varios tipos de personas que, por ignorancia, son o piensan de cierta forma, y para nada los culpo porque son un producto de cierto sistema o sociedad, ellos ni siquiera se dan cuenta. Bueno, ahora no se si seguimos en el tema o no




Ortiza, no, no, de ninguna manera me has enfadado ni nada parecido.  ¡No te preocupes!  
Sólo quería destacar que la cosa no es tan sencilla...al menos a alguna gente.


----------



## cristóbal

Y me ha surgido una duda... espero que con esto:



> Más bien creo que tu descripción pertenece a quizás "bigot" o para ir aún más lejos "redneck bigot".



no entendieras que quería llamarte un "bigot" sino que tu descripción, para mí, corresponde a la definición de "bigot".


----------



## ortiza

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Y me ha surgido una duda... espero que con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> no entendieras que quería llamarte un "bigot" sino que tu descripción, para mí, corresponde a la definición de "bigot".



Me muero de risa porque yo muy preocupada por ti y ahora y tu por mi. Tampoco pense que me llamabas eso a mi, asi que no te preocupes.

Ademas, a veces bromeando entre mis amigos nos hemos llamado "brownnecks", que te parece eso?


----------



## germinal

begoña fernandez said:
			
		

> En España se traduce como campesino y por derivación paleto, palurdo. Pero sería absurdo pensar que los campesinos son paletos o palurdos.
> 
> Yo creo que es una palabra de origen americano donde a los campesinos se les llama redneck por el color de su cuello - quemado - debido al trabajo en el campo.
> Quizás los habitantes de las ciudades nos hemos querido dar importancia y hemos dado la connotación de paletos, palurdos a los rednecks.
> 
> Saludos
> BF


 

Yo creo que lo que dices es correcto y ademas la palabra puede ser despectivo con connotacións del intolerancia y ignorancia.


----------



## Narda

Queridos foreros:  Me entristece un poco ver la opinión que tienen del "redneck".

Pienso que en todos los estratos de las diferentes sociedades vamos a encontrar gente intolerante, grosera y maleducada, con dinero o sin dinero/de clase baja o de clase alta.  No tiene que ser necesariamente un "redneck".  

Yo he tenido el gran gusto de conocer algunos "rednecks" que se han educado muy bien, que no tienen prejuicios y que son hospitalarios y tolerantes.  Es más, mantienen sus lazos familiares muy unidos, sin necesidad de casarse entre sí como se ha sugerido, además de en todos los niveles se tomar cerveza.

A propósito, sabían ustedes que las mujeres deberíamos tomar cerveza más a menudo?  Su contenido de silicón la hace beneficiosa para prevenir/tratar la osteoporosis.


----------



## Alundra

Narda said:
			
		

> A propósito, sabían ustedes que las mujeres deberíamos tomar cerveza más a menudo? Su contenido de silicón la hace beneficiosa para prevenir/tratar la osteoporosis.


 
Ya mismo voy a por una, ejjejeje.....

Si ya digo yo que aprendo mucho en este foro... 

Alundra.


----------



## cristóbal

ortiza said:
			
		

> Me muero de risa porque yo muy preocupada por ti y ahora y tu por mi. Tampoco pense que me llamabas eso a mi, asi que no te preocupes.
> 
> Ademas, a veces bromeando entre mis amigos nos hemos llamado "brownnecks", que te parece eso?



Puesto lo borde que he sido en los últimos días, voy andando de puntillas para no ofender a la gente.


----------



## Narda

Alundra, desde que leí el artículo, pues... tengo una razón, no una excusa, cierto?


----------



## ortiza

Narda said:
			
		

> Queridos foreros:  Me entristece un poco ver la opinión que tienen del "redneck".
> 
> Pienso que en todos los estratos de las diferentes sociedades vamos a encontrar gente intolerante, grosera y maleducada, con dinero o sin dinero/de clase baja o de clase alta.  No tiene que ser necesariamente un "redneck".
> 
> Yo he tenido el gran gusto de conocer algunos "rednecks" que se han educado muy bien, que no tienen prejuicios y que son hospitalarios y tolerantes.  Es más, mantienen sus lazos familiares muy unidos, sin necesidad de casarse entre sí como se ha sugerido, además de en todos los niveles se tomar cerveza.
> 
> A propósito, sabían ustedes que las mujeres deberíamos tomar cerveza más a menudo?  Su contenido de silicón la hace beneficiosa para prevenir/tratar la osteoporosis.



No te pongas triste Narda! Es posible que este un poco prejuiciada porque estoy en el Bible Belt, pero para nada quiero polemicas. Lo unico que quiero es explorar las posibilidades en espanol!

A proposito, no les ayuda la cerveza a los hombres?


----------



## Alundra

Narda said:
			
		

> Alundra, desde que leí el artículo, pues... tengo una razón, no una excusa, cierto?


 
Efectivamente.... y yo te apoyo, jejejeej... 

Alundra.


----------



## Narda

Hola Ortiza, que yo sepa la cerveza solo les hace crecer la barriga.  A menos que las hormonas femeninas les hagan las mismas travesuras que nos hacen a nosotras.

De todos modos, como dijera a Alundra, ahora tengo una razón... no una excusa (?), el problema es que prefiero el vino rojo.


----------



## Narda

A propósito, yo siempre prefiero el vino rojo a la cerveza, pero como ya viene el verano y el vino en realidad hace sudar mucho cuando hay calor, que les parece si armamos un hilo para ver preferencias en bebidas?


----------



## ortiza

Narda said:
			
		

> Hola Ortiza, que yo sepa la cerveza solo les hace crecer la barriga.  A menos que las hormonas femeninas les hagan las mismas travesuras que nos hacen a nosotras.
> 
> De todos modos, como dijera a Alundra, ahora tengo una razón... no una excusa (?), el problema es que prefiero el vino rojo.



ja, ja. Lo bueno es que el vino rojo te ayuda con los problemas cardiacos. Otra excusa para una copita mas, no?


----------



## iorix98

cristobal, lo q m parece es q eres un personaje q exactamente, es lo q significa redneck "personaje", "paleto", "cateto" (no d ser d campo, sino d tener la cebaza perdida)... en fin, lo q viene a significar redneck es estupido sin perdon, un completo lerdo, un tonto patetico... traducciones para todos los gustos


----------



## higo

En El Salvador decimos "grencho" "grencha" para decir "redneck".
Aunque claro, una palabra como redneck no puede existir aquí, como la mayoría somos mestizos no se nos pone el cuello rojo cuando estamos bajo el sol


----------



## narhei

No creo que naide tenga sentirme ofendido por las descripciones de "redneck" al fin y al cabo se trata sólo de un estereotipo, y como en todos los estereotipos hay excepciones, pero tienen parte de razón.

Yo también lo traduciría como "*palurdo*" en español.


----------



## Mate

higo said:


> En El Salvador decimos "grencho" "grencha" para decir "redneck".
> Aunque claro, una palabra como redneck no puede existir aquí, como la mayoría somos mestizos no se nos pone el cuello rojo cuando estamos bajo el sol


¡Qué curioso! En la Argentina se usa una expresión parecida: "groncho/a". Pero viene del "vesre", una costumbre rioplatense que consiste en invertir el orden de las sílabas. Negro =>grone=>groncho (para suavizar el tono racista). 
Como en la Argentina no hay negros pero sí hay racistas, tanto el epíteto despectivo "negro" como sus derivados, son usados para referirse a la gente de bajos recursos proveniente del interior del país, más precismente a las personas de tez oscura.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Buscar una palabra en español para _redneck_ es como buscar una palabra inglesa para nuestros _manolos_.


----------



## higo

Mateamargo said:


> ¡Qué curioso! En la Argentina se usa una expresión parecida: "groncho/a". Pero viene del "vesre", una costumbre rioplatense que consiste en invertir el orden de las sílabas. Negro =>grone=>groncho (para suavizar el tono racista).
> Como en la Argentina no hay negros pero sí hay racistas, tanto el epíteto despectivo "negro" como sus derivados, son usados para referirse a la gente de bajos recursos proveniente del interior del país, más precismente a las personas de tez oscura.


Que curioso lo de "groncho" en Argentina ^^ Jamás me hubiera imaginado que existiera algo similar allá. Sí conozco el significado de "vesre", es algo así como el "verlan" en francés. En mi país nunca he escuchado que le demos vuelta a las sílabas de las palabras. Pero sí me he fijado que lo hacen en  Costa Rica algunas veces.

Por cierto, cuál será una palabra que signifique algo aprecido redneck en español pero que sea entendida por todos los hispanoablantes?
Hasta el momento he visto ejemplos como "naco", "groncho" y "grencho", habrá alguna palabra con este significado que se entienda en todos lados?
Algo así como "cool" puede ser traducido a "genial" y entenderse en todos lados - aunque no se use frecuentemente en el habla.


----------



## merovingio

"pardillo" también se puede considerar...


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá los llamamos "campesinos" o  "cholos"
Aclaración "cholos" por que son pobrecitos y no se saben vestir, etc. No en manera despectiva.

Saludos,


----------



## aurilla

*redneck:* _n._ _Offensive Slang. 1. A_ poor white person regarded as having a provincial, conservative, often bigoted attitude. 2. Used as a disparaging term for a member of the white rural laboring class, especially in the southern United States. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redneck

http://members.lycos.nl/jurgenspage/newpage28.html

La frase viene del hecho que en su origen la mayoría eran obreros agrícolas que trabajaban en el campo, recogiendo cosechas como tomates u operando maquinaria agrícola, por lo que siempre solían tener el cuello debajo de la nuca (y los brazos) rojo, quemado del sol.


----------



## Mate

Me temo que en castellano no existe una palabra equivalente a _redneck, _y menos aún una que sea entendida igual por todos los hispanohablantes. 

Supongamos que el redneck fuera la única especie del género _Redneckus_ y que los hombres de ciencia hubieran convenido en llamarla _Redneckus paletoides._
Supongamos también que, así como no existen canguros en Europa ni jirafas en América, esta especie no existiera fuera del _Bible Belt _norteamericano, ¿cómo se la llamaría en Inglaterra, en Hungría, en Chile o en Pakistán? 

Para mí, la respuesta es simple: _redneck_ (_Redneckus paletoides_).


----------



## Boerboel

Bien dicho Mateamargo.


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo con la definición que dió 'Aurilla' (muy buena, por lo cierto) sigo insistiendo que eso es lo que nosotros llamamos "cholos/campensinos".

Aquí en Estados Unidos puede que haya empezado como una frase despectiva, pero el famoso "Jeff Foxwhorthy" (espero haberlo deletreado correctamente) lo hizo un término normal con sus bromas "you may be a redneck if...." ahora casi a toods los granjeros por mi lado del río se les llama "rednecks"

"you may be a redneck if your eyes are red for looking at a can of concentrate juice"

Saludos,


----------



## iorix98

La palabra "redneck" n español es CATETO, osea, gente cerrada de mente, claro ejemplo: GEORGE BUSH is a complete redneck, facil no?


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Estoy de acuerdo en que no se puede encontrar una palabra que sea una traducción exacta de 'redneck' al español, pues es una palabra específica del inglés de los Estados Unidos que define a un fenómeno social, por así decirlo, específico del sur de los EEUU.

  Sin embargo, aparte del hecho de tener el cuello rojo, si se dan fenómenos similares en los países hispanohablantes. Me parece que la pregunta original no era que palabra, única y universal, se podría utilizar para decir ‘redneck’ en español, sino como se designa a un ‘redneck’ (o lo más parecido) en cada región de la que provenimos.

  Entonces, dicho esto, ¡aporto con mi granito de arena! En el Ecuador, a la gente del campo, supuestamente ignorante e intolerante, se les dice ‘montubios’ si son de la costa, y ‘chagras’ si son de la sierra. Además, un campesino serrano que viene a la capital (o cualquier ciudad grande) es llamado, muy despectivamente, ‘longo’ y un campesino costeño, ‘cholo’. Por cierto, a nadie le gusta ser llamado ‘longo’ o ‘cholo’ y es considerado un grave insulto. 

  Saludos,

  Vanest


----------



## Forero

ortiza said:


> Para mi, es una persona que sea intolerante, prejuiciada, racista, homofoba, etc., independientemente de su nivel social y economico. Por lo menos, eso es lo que a mi me interesaria discutir; no si bebe mucha cerveza o si se casa con el primo (aunque no estoy de acuerdo, los primos se primen decimos por aqui, lo de casarse entre familia se hace, o se hacia, pero por otras razones)
> 
> Ya se que es algo muy del norte, pero todos tenemos nuestros "rednecks", no?
> Yo no puedo pensar en una expresion "dominicana" para ellos, y eso se debe a que no hay concientizacion sobre eso, diria que es una actitud mas bien aceptada. Hasta ahora, por lo que ustedes han sugerido, la que mas apropiada, o quizas universal, me parece es "patan".



Esto es como he oído usado "redneck" en los años 60.  Un ejemplo sería el carácter "Archie Bunker" del programa "All in the Family".  Los valores de su familia se ven maleducados, pero gasta bastante energía en mantenerlos, y ve a otros como los maleducados.


----------



## susantash

Yo no sé si será lo mismo pero se me ocurre "plancha" acá en uruguay.
La gente a la que se la denomina "plancha", es gente de clase socio-económico-cultural baja, suelen estar vestidos con ropas características: gorrito de visera, jeans grandotes caídos, campera aviadora, y championes (sneakers/trainers/zapatillas) grandotes (de esos blancos y negros), y también son característicos por su forma de hablar (que trataré de imitar):
Por ejemplo un "pibe plancha" pidiéndole un cigarro a alguien que pasa por la calle: "Bo, que ashé amistá, tené un cigarro ahí?" (¿qué ashé? = ¿qué hacés? = ¿cómo andás?, amistá = amigo)
El término tiene su origen en el vocabulario policial. Supuestamente se le llama "plancha" a las fotos que se le sacan a un criminal (no sé exactamente en que parte del proceso, creo que cuando lo van a meter preso) y como estos individuos suelen tener un prontuario policial se adptó este término para referirse a ellos.


----------

